# Rocket Giotto Evoluzione pumping but not heating



## Roc1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Our 4 year old machine has been great but it's recently started doing this. Sometimes after switching on and off a few times it will start to heat up but it's not ideal.

Just wondered if it's a simple fix? If not can anyone recommend anywhere in the south east (we are in tunbridge wells) that I can take it to for servicing?

Thanks!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I suspect this is a sticking pressurestat. Ours did it once and a gentle tap brought it back to life. Fingers crossed, it hasn't done it again since. If you do need to change the stat, it isn't too expensive.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Traders coffee in surbiton service rocket machines they might be your closest?


----------

